# I'm the new guy.



## My CReePY Garage (Jun 7, 2010)

Signed up today. I like to make all my Halloween stuff. My wife gives me an allowance so I the cheaper the better. Paper mache is my latest hobby. Umh, that's it for now.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome aboard!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi and welcome. Cheap is always better..lol.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome! I'm cheap too, but never easy


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Creepy


----------



## My CReePY Garage (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks. I will be in Iraq for this Halloween and will need the forum to keep the spirit alive.


----------



## HAUNTEDBARN (Apr 20, 2010)

Hello from the barn


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to the forum!


----------



## My CReePY Garage (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks HauntedBarn and Goblin. This is my first forum. I have avoided anything computer related for forever, preferring to stay in the safety of my garage and all it's sharp objects.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Creepy Garage


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## My CReePY Garage (Jun 7, 2010)

Thank you. AND... I too love the Frank's Hot Sauce!


----------



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

Hello, hello, hello. Welcome to the insanity!


----------



## BorkYWarP (Jun 7, 2010)

Welcome! And good luck in Iraq!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome


----------



## My CReePY Garage (Jun 7, 2010)

thanks morbid mike


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

I imagine we are all cheap, just look at the props forum.. Everything is made of old cereal boxes and duct tape for crying out loud! Welcome aboard!


----------



## My CReePY Garage (Jun 7, 2010)

YUP! I like to check out construction dumpsters. I found a bunch of table tops with a granite looking formica. I made a bunch of 5 foot tall tombstones and had so many offers from people it was crazy. I gave them to a good haunt buddy since I won't be here this here for Halloween. I will put up pic's as soon as track them down.


----------



## My CReePY Garage (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks nytdreams and BorkYWarP for the welcome. I've been to Kuwait before, first time in Iraq though. I'm going to be a building inspector. 
I just painted my 3rd paper mache head today and I pretty much hate it.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## My CReePY Garage (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks. Glad to be here


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Wow, Iraq for Halloween. Doesn't get much scarier than that. What branch are you in? My hubby is Air Force.


----------



## My CReePY Garage (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm a Navy Seabee. The worst part is no yard haunt this year. Last year I won a $50 dollar gift certificate to Lowe's for best house in the neighborhood.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## My CReePY Garage (Jun 7, 2010)

Thank you. AND... thank you for pushing down the bumpy things.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

greetings and







to the forum.

we'll do all we can to keep your spirits up!


----------



## My CReePY Garage (Jun 7, 2010)

thanks dark angel 27.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

If you're the new guy, that must make me the old gal. Thanks.


----------



## My CReePY Garage (Jun 7, 2010)

I would never say anything of the sort!
Bet I have more that gray hair than you.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

No gray hair. Clarol, medium ash blonde #106


----------



## My CReePY Garage (Jun 7, 2010)

I did just for men once. 2 weeks later i needed it again. no thanks.
I started going gray at 16 and finished a couple years ago.


----------



## My CReePY Garage (Jun 7, 2010)

I just got glasses. My body is getting old but my mind is... umh... i forgot where i was going with this.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

my creepy garage said:


> i just got glasses. My body is getting old but my mind is... Umh... I forgot where i was going with this.


lmao


----------

